# L134 fry



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Got some 134 from Rich of CanadaPleco about 6 months ago.....The oldest fry are about 2 months old and are .5-.75"


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

wow, what is your setup like? please if you do sell them let me know !! lol i would like to buy some.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Peter, that's awesome!! Time to reserve some pretty little plecos!!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I would also be interested if you are selling any....


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

one of my fav's.....congrats! Add me to the list of potential buyers if you decide to sell any


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantastic! It's good that they are breeding for you. Hopefully for Dave and I too.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done, the L134's are my farovite pleco's they are way too cool.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

so cute!!!


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

More photos of these pretty little plecos please!!


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Ed your welcome to come see them in person. Maybe you can show me how to post some better pics at the same time.


----------

